# AppleCare pour iPhone 5s



## armnch (25 Juillet 2017)

Salut à tous ! Malgré mes recherches, j'espère que ce sujet n'a pas déjà été sollicité.

Je suis propriétaire d'un iPhone 5s ainsi que d'une garantie AppleCare 2ans. La garantie arrivant à expiration dans quelques mois, je voulais savoir à quoi m'en tenir si mon iPhone rendait l'âme dans les mois à venir. 

L'iPhone 5s n'étant plus produit par Apple depuis quelques temps maintenant, Apple va-t-il me le remplacer par un 5s reconditionné ? Vais-je recevoir un bon d'achat de la valeur de son prix d'achat en 2015 ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2017)

armnch a dit:


> 1) L'iPhone 5s n'étant plus produit par Apple depuis quelques temps maintenant, 2) Apple va-t-il me le remplacer par un 5s reconditionné ? Vais-je recevoir un bon d'achat de la valeur de son prix d'achat en 2015 ?


1) le remplacer en payant, oui, dans la mesure du stock disponible
2) ben non, en n'ayant plus de garantie, on passe par la case tiroir-caisse


----------



## armnch (25 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour Locke, merci pour ta réponse.

Je sais qu'Apple me demandera une franchise de 100€ si l'iPhone, encore sous garantie, doit être remplacé. Ma question portait plus sur le fait que l'Iphone 5s n'est plus produit par Apple : Après paiement des 100€ de franchise, l'iPhone sera-t-il remplacé par un 5s reconditionné ou par un bon d'achat de 559€ (prix d'achat de l'iphone en octobre 2015) ?


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2017)

armnch a dit:


> par un bon d'achat de 559€ (prix d'achat de l'iphone en octobre 2015) ?


Alors là, faut franchement pas rêver, mais le plus simple est d'aller demander directement dans un Apple Store ou de téléphoner.


----------

